# سیستم عامل ها > سیستم عامل های آزاد > توسعه‌ی لینوکس و نرم افزارهای آزاد > سوال: تغییر مسیر خطاها در لینوکس

## maarek

سلام،


من یه برنامه دارم که داخل چندین فایل so و  بارگذاری میکنه. حالا من میتونم در برنامه ی خودم اگر هرکدام از این so خطا  داد آن را در فایل ذخیره کردنم؟
یه سوال دیگه بعضی از firmware ها قبل از بوت شدن پیغام های خطا رو لاگ میکنن اینا چطوری کار میکنن؟

----------


## maarek

کمک !  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------

